# Looking For HO Diecast 60s Style



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

Hey guys, i want to get a little more authentic with my scenery on my track. i am looking for diecast 1/87 or 1/64 circa mid-sixties ambulance and pickup style fire truck. i found a great 60s plymouth police car at burbank's house of hobbies .............if they ever get them in that is. if you know of any cool police cars i'd like to check them out too. thanks in advance. mj


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

http://www.milezone.com/products.asp?idCategory=63
Check out the Johnny Lightnings (look under the $1.99 Specials also).

Also, lots of older JLs on fleaBay.

A little paint thinner & a Q-tip will get rid of the annoying tampos on vehicles like the John Deere & Coke stuff.


----------



## Ogre (Jan 31, 2007)

These people have a good selection http://www.3000toys.com/


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

thanks guys. check out: www.policecarmodels.com mj


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Micro Mark has lots of era cars. Here's the link. Police car but no ambulance.

http://www.ares-server.com/Ares/Are...ction=Catalog&Type=Department&ID=168&Offset=0

Jim


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

i bought a couple of police cars from the web that were purported to be HO scale..... they were too smal. i found some very cool '68 plymouth cop cars from racing champions on ebay. they are supossedly 1/64 and should look correct. we'll see. i also found a couple of matchbox '64 cadillac ambulances that are listed at 1/64. if the sizes are right they should look great and were cheap!! check it out on ebay. gonna get some $1.99 JL classics for my parking lot too. mjl


----------

